# Shapeoko XL CNC Tabletop Router



## ThomasT (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone here have first hand experience with Shapeoko XL CNC Router, either own one or have used one to give me a personal review.

I am considering buying a CNC Router in the future and looking for one in the 3-foot x 2-foot table size range. The internet reviews that I have read so far give it a very good rating.

Thanks in advance,

ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 17, 2019)

@CWS 
@FLQuacker

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 17, 2019)

I think they are ok for an entry level CNC. I am not familiar with there software. I think @justallan has one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 18, 2019)

That's the other one I was trying to think of! Allan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello Curt,

Their Software is in house and everything that I have read about it states that it is very easy to use and works with Windows XP up to 10. It will accept dxf and dwg formatted files and I do all my design work with AutoCAD which can produce both formats.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## justallan (Jun 19, 2019)

Sorry I can't help you any on the one that you mentioned.
Mine is a Probotix Nebula and I love it. It showed up to my house in a huge crate, it has it's own computer that comes with it, I plugged in a handfull of wires, turned it on and hit the "GO" button. I use Vetric vcarve pro and found it very easy to learn it, plus there is a huge following and sites just for that program and bunches of great tutorials.
I went with the 37x50" working area machine so that I wouldn't have to spend the money later to upgrade.
Not knowing a thing about CNC routers, I researched the heck out of things and found that Probotix was just more "bang for your buck".
That should confuse you some more in your search.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello Allan,

Wow, you purchased a massive machine which looks to be commercial. That is way more than I need, however would love to have it. One of my friends on another forum owns a Shapeoko 3 and sent me an email and I am to call him tonight and he will fill me in on his unit.

Thanks for all your help and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Thanks to all that shared information, just finished talking with my friend Brian about his Shapeoko and I have decided to order the XL model based on his experience. It will be several months before I order mine.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 22, 2019)

Have fun and watch any and all the videos that you can on it. Join groups for that specific machine and you will find that 99.9% of the folks will gladly help you out.
If you aren't already "fluent" in the drawing program that you plan to use, right now is a great time to start. Most every company that sells them has a trial version for free and already having that obstacle conquered when you get your machine is a HUGE step.
Feel free to holler if I can help with anything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Here's probably got plans for a cribbage board or two stashed somewhere as well Thomas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello Allen,

Thanks for the info and all the help. My friend Brian who owns one of these sent me the link to Shapeoko's Forum which I will join. He told me the same as you did, that all the members are really friendly and helpful. No problems for me with the drawings, I have been using AutoCAD since the 70's and I can produce dwg and dxf format drawings that import directly into Shapeoko's system. I have never used or even seen one of these machines so I have a lot to learn but really looking forward to the challenge.

Again thanks and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello Rocky,

Actually I plan on making custom high end Bee Hives..... 

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 5, 2020)

ThomasT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all that shared information, just finished talking with my friend Brian about his Shapeoko and I have decided to order the XL model based on his experience. It will be several months before I order mine.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas! I was curious how your experience with the Shapeoko has been so far? I am considering getting a CNC router and the Shapeoko seems like a good starter option that’s affordable. Thanks! Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello Eric,

I never did buy the Shapeoko or any other machine. At that time my back was giving me so much trouble that I decided to wait for a while. A short time later I made the decision to sell all my shop equipment which I really hated to do. However, with all the research that I did and the information that I learned the Shapeoko would be my first choice today. Hope this will help in some way.

Be safe and have a great day, ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Thomas, I have a Shapeoko XL and I use VCarve Pro software with it. I absolutely love it. I run a Makita router
with it as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2020)

Thomas, good to see you man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 6, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Thomas, I have a Shapeoko XL and I use VCarve Pro software with it. I absolutely love it. I run a Makita router
> with it as well.
> View attachment 197561


Randy, thanks for the details. Do you need to be proficient at AutoCad or other modeling software to do projects? Or does the Vcarve software allow for modeling, and G-code creation? I’ve done some 3D CAD work 10 years ago, and so that skill is beyond rusty. I am just trying to size up how many different skills I will have to become procifient at to make the most out of the Shapeoko.
I have been watching Dennis Van Hoof run his Shapeoko on YouTube and am so impressed with what he’s done. He buys models somewhere and modifies them with ‘Meshmixer’, then uses other software to create the full model and files.
I don’t know enough about this to even be dangerous... but I would like to learn


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Eric, no I don't think that you have to be "proficient" per se, but it will certainly help. I worked with Design Cad and AutoCad for years
and a few other programs and it certainly did help. The embedded help features of VCarve Pro are good. I'm using a Lenovo laptop as 
my main programmer and then I can do programming and designing in the house. I take it in the shop and connect up to the Shapeoko
along with an external monitor and use all cordless controllers for running the programs. You would enjoy the Shapeoko XL and it was fun
assembling it which was a snap. VCarve Pro has an online forum and the guys there are very helpful. 
Yes, you can do modeling and G-code creation as well. I have a lot of saved programs that I can share with anyone if they want to study
the G-codes for example if they have VCarve Pro. Good Luck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello Randy,

That is a very nice setup you have and a nice looking shop. Thank you for sharing, this will help other folks.

Be safe and have a great day, ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello Tony.


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 7, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Eric, no I don't think that you have to be "proficient" per se, but it will certainly help. I worked with Design Cad and AutoCad for years
> and a few other programs and it certainly did help. The embedded help features of VCarve Pro are good. I'm using a Lenovo laptop as
> my main programmer and then I can do programming and designing in the house. I take it in the shop and connect up to the Shapeoko
> along with an external monitor and use all cordless controllers for running the programs. You would enjoy the Shapeoko XL and it was fun
> ...


Thanks Randy! I will keep studying the different Shapeoko options and tooling to buy.


----------

